# Cyclist went down the cliff at Henry Hudson Drive (River Road)



## Incognitus (Oct 9, 2011)

I just rode the descent down from the Parkway Police station, and had to break very hard for a crowd of people and a police car blocking the road in a right turn. I asked what happened and they said a rider went over the boulders at the side of the road and fell down the cliff. 

Does anyone have news what happened to the cyclist? I hope for the best.


----------



## jta (Jun 27, 2012)

Ah, when you deleted this post from the other thread, I was wondering what had happened. Good idea to create a new thread as this is a good safety precaution for riders descending the big hill. 

Thanks. Please post updates if you hear anything else. Hoping for the best, too.


----------

